# Schrittkette - Fehlersuche - Einzelschritt



## Herrminator (2 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Schrittkette (SR) mach nicht ganz das was sie soll.  
Was hab ich für Möglichkeiten jeden Schritt einzeln ablaufen zu lassen?

Eine Idee wäre ja, mit einem Taster einen Zähler anzusteuern, der dann die die einzelnen Schritte anwählbar mach.

Gibts da eventuell noch eine andere Möglichkeit bzw. eine einfachere?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Kai (2 September 2009)

Ein kurzes Programmbeispiel für die schrittweise Weiterschaltung einer Schrittkette findest Du hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=132481&postcount=8

Gruß Kai


----------



## Herrminator (2 September 2009)

Ja, genial. An genau sowas bin ich grad dran  wunderbar.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2009)

Warum den immer so kompliziert?

Wenn es keinen Einzelschritt-Betrieb gibt, dann sperr ich die Kette an der kritischen Stelle mit einer prov. Flanke irgendeines Bedienstasters.

Wenn's sein muss, kann ich die Kette dann immer noch mit "Variable steuern" der entsprechenden Schrittmerker auf einen gezielten Schritt setzen.

Alles andere wär mir zuviel Aufwand.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Warum den immer so kompliziert?
> 
> Wenn es keinen Einzelschritt-Betrieb gibt, dann sperr ich die Kette an der kritischen Stelle mit einer prov. Flanke irgendeines Bedienstasters.
> 
> ...



Schrittbetrieb sollte aber usus sein oder? daher ist es günstig das gleich vorzusehen. Muß ja nicht für jeden Schritt der Kette sein, für jede Bewegung reicht u.U. auch schon. Wir hatten früher bei unseren Merkerschrittketten dafür auch einen Weiterschaltmerker. Der war bei Automatik immer 1 und im Schrittbetrieb bekam er vom Schritt-Button eine Flanke.


----------



## jabba (2 September 2009)

Hab so was immer in allen Maschinen drin.

Zuerst eine Anwahlmöglichkeit für den Tippbetrieb,
dann wird in jeder Weiterschaltbedingung der "Merker" zum weiterschalten abgefragt.
Ist kein Tippbetrieb aktiv ist der halt immer high, ansonsten gibt es bei jedem Tastendruck einen Puls.
Aber Achtung: Du must in der Schrittkette prüfen ob Du einen statischen Zustand erreichen kannst, sonst geht das machmal nicht.
Beispiel: Ein Zylinder überfährt einen Ini und soll dabei einen Schritt weiterschalten, im Tippbetrieb wäre der schon über den Ini hinaus bevor man weitertippt (Bei Graph wäre das ein Beispiel für Mop.T_Push).


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schrittbetrieb sollte aber usus sein oder?



Usus würde ich nicht sagen. Kommt stark auf die Anlage an.
Bei uns ist es seit Graph5 bzw. S7Graph keine Standardbetriebsart mehr.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Usus würde ich nicht sagen. Kommt stark auf die Anlage an.
> Bei uns ist es seit Graph5 bzw. S7Graph keine Standardbetriebsart mehr.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Wie geht das denn? Immer nur im Volldurchlauf? Graph hat das doch eigentlich auch integriert, oder irre ich da?


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Immer nur im Volldurchlauf? Graph hat das doch eigentlich auch integriert, oder irre ich da?


 
Ja, sogesehen immer "Volldurchlauf".
Ein früherer Chef hat's mal auf den Punkt gebracht:
"Nur schlechte Anlagen brauchen Einzelschritt und Handbetrieb"

Auf Handbetrieb haben wir nicht verzichtet, auf den Einzelschritt schon.
Wenn dann mal während der Inbetriebnahme ein Einzelschritt notwendig ist, dann verwende ich auch bei Graph den klassischen Weiterschaltmerker.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 September 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein früherer Chef hat's mal auf den Punkt gebracht:
> "Nur schlechte Anlagen brauchen Einzelschritt und Handbetrieb"


 
Das würde ich auch mal relativieren ...
Wenn du viele, schnell aufeinander folgende, kurzhubige Ventile-Funktionen hast, dann kann es für den Instandhalter schon sehr von Vorteil sein, wenn man das Gerät schrittweise durchschalten kann - sonst findet man eventuell einen Zusammenspiel-Fehler gar nicht ... (weil man es nicht vernünftig sehen kann).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch mal relativieren ...
> Wenn du viele, schnell aufeinander folgende, kurzhubige Ventile-Funktionen hast, dann kann es für den Instandhalter schon sehr von Vorteil sein, wenn man das Gerät schrittweise durchschalten kann - sonst findet man eventuell einen Zusammenspiel-Fehler gar nicht ... (weil man es nicht vernünftig sehen kann).


 
Kein Widerspruch 
Drum hab ich ja oben geschrieben, dass es stark von der Anlage abhängt.
Die Aussage meines Ex-Chefs bezog sich im Detail eigentlich auf Anlagen mit minimaler Sensorik. Je weniger Sensorik, umso mehr Zeiten in den Schrittketten, umso schlechter die Anlage.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------

